# Most hated player thread



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose the player you hate most in the NBA. Annoying, overrated etc.



I HATE *RICHARD JEFFERSON!!!* 
Team USA????? Thats a freaking joke. Bruce Bowen is a better player and he proved it in the finals. Thats sad when a Celtics reject shuts you down liek that. Bowen has good D but come on if your on the Olympic team you should be able to do a little better than that. All he does is get good feeds from Kidd and dunk it. Hes an athlete but has no basketball skill. His dribbling is questionable so is his shooting. Not sure about his defense never see him play any. He just cherry picks and waits for Kidd on the fast break. GOD I HATE THIS GUY. And his voice? Makes me want to throw up. He also handles himself like an *******. In his interviews he gasses himself up so bad. I just want like Kendrick Perkins next year to get off the bench and sit on him. Then eat him. My friend was talking to me about him and when one of his friends met Jefferson at a bar. He started talking **** to RJ and then his body guards kicked his ***. What kind of a pansy takes body guards with him like that? Fight him yourself. Your freaking like 6-8 you should be able to handle yourself.

Also all NBA hated list honorable mention:

EDITED ---agoo 
EDITED ---agoo 
Mutombo- cannot play basketball one lick. Hes so bad its scary hes just tall as hell.

This is not a hate the Nets thread although it seems like it. This just shows how irritating the nets are. My most hated players are prettty much Nets. I hated Mutombo before he came to the Nets anyway.


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

forgot Derek Fisher and Tyronn Lue. Grrr


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Most hated players*

Any time that the subject of most hated players comes up I always start with the most hated of all time: Bill Laimbeer.

I know that this is a thread of today's most hated players I just want to say that nobody is a bad as the king of all floppers, the silver spooned, whinning ball-baby, cheap shot artist, Bill "Lame brain" Laimbeer.

I appreciate that Kobe is a great player but I still can't stand him. He is over rated. He gets to ride on Shaq's back to titles while people keep comparing him to MJ. Listen, Kobe is no MJ! I can think of at least 6 other players in the NBA that would be winning rings if they were with Shaq and the Lakers instead of Kobe. Kobe Bryant is a hippocrite! He was pretending to be a family man and signing endorsements that portrayed him as such. What a joke! What a fake! He is a liar and a cheat and he may even be a rapist. I do not hate any player like Laimbeer. But my most hated right now is Kobe Bryant. He is a role model. I don't care what Charles Barkley said. He is a role model. My nephew and I were eating breakfast together and watching TV when the Kobe news came on. How do you explain an arrest and rape to a 7 year old boy? Especially when it is the boy's idol. Kobe sucks. He is living in a hell that he created for himself. Don't tell me about God and dark clouds you cheat. Kobe tops my list as most hated player.

Others:
Richard Jefferson
Rick Fox
Brian Shaw
Latrell Sprewell


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Isaiah Thomas


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Rick Fox
Shawn Kemp
Ruben Patterson
Patrick Ewing
John Starks


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Add Ruben Patterson to my list!

I forgot about this scum ball. Portland would love to rid themselves of this cancer but so far there are no interested takers. After his current contract expires he may find himself out of the NBA. Good riddens! He is not a good enough talent to warrent the kind of problems that he has.

Also some more all time most hated to add to the list with Bill Laimbeer: 

John Starks
Reggie Miller
Isaiah Thomas
Dennis Rodman
Byron Scott


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Add Ruben Patterson to my list!
> 
> I forgot about this scum ball. Portland would love to rid themselves of this cancer but so far there are no interested takers. After his current contract expires he may find himself out of the NBA. Good riddens! He is not a good enough talent to warrent the kind of problems that he has.
> ...


You cant hate on the one nut wonder.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Rick Fox :upset:

This mutha's always tryin to instigate ****. Vanessa Williams is fine and all, but she got no taste. :no:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

:hurl:Kenyon Martin:rocket: 


...he probably has the lowest IQ in the league! So stupid...I cant stand him!


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

Keith Van Horn. I just can't stand the guy. How can a white player be so good? lol Plus that hair style pisses me off.


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

It's kinda hard not to hate Laimbeer  He's definitely at the top of my list along with James Worthy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is like the hate on Nets thread. Real cute.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well i hated Paul Pierce when he kept killing Philly a few years ago, hes cool now though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kobe
Shaq
any Laker
Allan Houston
Charles Oakley
Chris Childs
Charles Smith (tall guy for the Knicks way back when)
Rick Brunson
John Starks
Spree
Camby
Ward
Ewing
Malone
Payton (after this summer i do)
ricky davis

the 2002 Ohio St. Football team (sorry i know wrong sport)


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Man I gotta keep alert. Y'all hating on my favourite players...

Bill "elbows" was the ****. I modelled my game around him and Ron Artest. I mean so what if he played it a little rough, he was a character and added some flavour to the game.

Spree... I mean your hating on SPREE!!! Man he was the king of all tweeners in the NBA but he still gave his all. Sure he aint a saint but I like players with passion. He is a damn good defender and has the best 'rows in the L.

And the Nets mentions.... Dont hate us because were good...:grinning: :grinning: :grinning:

No masking. ---agoo


----------



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

The Nets except for Kerry Kittles


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Paul Pierce
Antoine walker

and throw in Rick Pitino(coach) for ruining the celtics:upset:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Milo35</b>!
> The Nets except for Kerry Kittles


Because he appears to be our weakest link? 

Why do you root for him? Just curious.

-Petey


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Originally Posted by: Caron_Buterl*
> 
> the 2002 Ohio St. Football team (sorry i know wrong sport)



Word.


Bobby Jackson
Manu Ginobili
Richard Jefferson
Kenyon Martin


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Don't really hate anyone but..*

Not that I want to sound like another Net hating Celtic fan.
But..

I just really hate that butt kissing stuff that JKidd does when he shoots free throws. I heard its a sign of respect or something but DAMN is it annoying. Maybe some Net fan can explain what is up with that..

I hope the NBA goes NFL on this crap. That should be a technical foul each and every time he does it. I actually don't mind street style showboating and taunting..but that just ticks me off.

I have heard..but have not actually seen that Kenyon is doing the same damn thing. It will probably spread to Ron Artest next..

Artest a guy who deserves an honorable mention on any hate list for just tackling or smacking people upside the head when he feels like it. WTF is up with that guy?

Pete


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Don't really hate anyone but..*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> Artest a guy who deserves an honorable mention on any hate list for just tackling or smacking people upside the head when he feels like it. WTF is up with that guy?
> 
> Pete


Artest has clinical anger management problem. Literally. His parents divorced when he was a kid and that lit his rage forever. Sometimes I pity the guy, but then he tries to butch Pierce's head off or goes after Pat Riley:no:


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

> Man I gotta keep alert. Y'all hating on my favourite players...



[strike]Modeled your game after him and Artest??? So you have no basketball talent and resort to punching people in the face instead. Those guys suck all they do/did is kneecap you on the way by or elbow you in the nose. You must be a suckass player if you need to pull that type of ****. Your favorite players include Spreewell??? Why choking a coach was the best thing to happen to him ill never know. He got signed by And1, got to NY, and is now more popular than ever. This is what is not only wrong with the NBA, but is wrong with America. [/strike]EDITED. ---agoo 

That was uncalled for. ---agoo


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Shigguns, please check your PM from agoo.

TB#1


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Mine is awalker. And i am a celts fan. Sad. :sigh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Don't really hate anyone but..*



> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> Artest has clinical anger management problem. Literally. His parents divorced when he was a kid and that lit his rage forever. Sometimes I pity the guy, but then he tries to butch Pierce's head off or goes after Pat Riley:no:



Apparently, he's a really, really nice man off the court (when he's not angry). Hopefully, he can get his anger problem under control.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

travis knight.:upset: :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Vin Baker
Marcus Banks 
Tony Battie 
Mark Blount
Kedrick Brown 
Tony Delk 
Brandon Hunter 
Mike James
Jumaine Jones 
Walter McCarty 
Kendrick Perkins 
Paul Pierce 
Antoine Walker 
Eric Williams


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> Vin Baker
> Marcus Banks
> Tony Battie
> ...


Why would you hate Vinny? You got some quality for him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

out of the nba elite players i probably like pierce and walker the least along with shareef and the knickerbocker gang. i used to hate kobe but have developed a lot of respect for him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Shaq-Gets all the calls 
Lebron James-I don't believe the hype 
Michael Jordan-He sucks
Karl Malone-Can't win a title by himself so he goes to the team that he THINKS will win a championship.
Gary Payton-same as Malone
Tim Thomas-He just plainly sucks
Anthony Mason-Fat and Lazy
Jason Caffey-Waste of Buck's money and time
:upset: :upset: :upset: 
Those are the people I hate.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Shaq-Gets all the calls
> Lebron James-I don't believe the hype
> Michael Jordan-He sucks
> ...


out of all u said i have to agree wit Tim Thomas...Man he is one of my favorite players but he doesnt play to his abilities


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Antione Walker....Ugh I hate his game witha passion...When he runs it look like it hurts when he jumps it looks like it hurts....when he shoots...Ugh I hate his game He gets fatter every year and every year he chucks up more three's..I dont know who 3 point performance in the ASG was worse his or the answers....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Where's the love y'all?


----------

